# PHS Documentation?



## omg_it_GOES (Oct 16, 2004)

HI! New to this forum and looks grrrreat so far. I have a question and I'm sure a few of you have done it before.  I was looking to get some documentation on a 1968 GTO Convertible that I am thinking about selling. I did find some info on decoding the VIN, and found out that it is a real GTO. I have had this car for years and pretty sure that it is all numbers matching ( posi-rear end, 4-speed Tranny, 400 4bbl Engine), but want to be sure for resale. Is the PHS documentation very descriptive? How do I get this through PHS? What info do I need? Is it just VIN# and Cowl tag? What is the contact info for PHS? Any help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

_*PHS Information*_


----------



## omg_it_GOES (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks so much 05GTO! Appreciate the quick response and info!


----------



## ohpspe (Oct 14, 2004)

How much for your 68?


----------



## omg_it_GOES (Oct 16, 2004)

ohpspe, sent you an email. Let me know if you don't get it. Thanks!


----------

